# sea deck



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

anyone know who has the best prices on sea deck material?
want to add this to my carolina skiff j16..
the decks on my j16 are factory decks and are kind of pourus for non slip, would the sea deck hold fine?

thanks for the help!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

google dri-dek much better for cockpit ares had it in my j16 and backcountry
unless ur looking for cushion


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I ordered my seadek from the factory. I did not find any on ebay before I ordered but I would be willing to bet you could find it cheaper somewhere.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah, factory prices are crazy, i found lot cheaper at boat mania and iboats,

the 39 x77 sheet is 100 bucks for the 3mm


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

> I ordered my seadek from the factory.  I did not find any on ebay before I ordered but I would be willing to bet you could find it cheaper somewhere.


and what can you tell me about it? does stick very well?


.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh yea, sticks great.  I would avoid applying it over sharp angles though.  I have had mine over 2 years and it's still stuck and cushiony.


----------

